# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  AnyDVD & AnyDVD HD 6.6.3.2 Final incl. Patcher by Wolf57

## Verbatim

AnyDVD & AnyDVD HD 6.6.3.2 Final incl. Patcher by Wolf57

Download: http://rapidshare.com/files/37087800...nal_Wolf57.rar


Verbatim - :)

----------


## ivan durak

Каспер зарубил файл AnyDiscHelp.dll как троян Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ahmq :)

----------


## Verbatim

> Каспер зарубил файл AnyDiscHelp.dll как троян Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ahmq :)


Ivan Durak -

thanks for pointing, but the patcher does not contain a virus!


Greetz

Verbatim - :p

----------

